# Cost of grooming



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

I was just wondering what the normal price of grooming runs I plan on keeping hair short since i wont be showing him How often do most of you need to take for a trim I plan on taking him to the groomer for his trim and nails and such but will be bathing him between visit my self and brushing daily Also how often shouls i give baths I have a friend who bathed her dog so often that he had a problem with dry skin and i dont want my baby to be uncomfortable just clean







Any suggestions


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I was just wondering what the normal price of grooming runs I plan on keeping hair short since i wont be showing him How often do most of you need to take for a trim I plan on taking him to the groomer for his trim and nails and such but will be bathing him between visit my self and brushing daily Also how often shouls i give baths I have a friend who bathed her dog so often that he had a problem with dry skin and i dont want my baby to be uncomfortable just clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think bathing any more than once a week could be a problem. We try to do it every two weeks and every 4 weeks we have a mobile grooming service come which does everything on two dogs for $90.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Tomorrow will be Haylee 2nd time to the groomer....it's been 6 weeks. I give her a bath one a week and brush her daily.

Our groomer charges $65 total for both dogs (Haylee/maltese & Petey/yorkie)


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I think the cost varies depending on where you live. I pay $65 for Dolce's monthly grooming, plus tip. I bathe her every 1 - 2 weeks.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Don't move to NYC where grooming costs are sky high. A bath and brush-out with nail clipping only is $50.00 per dog plus tax. A grooming--involving any body hair cutting, sanitary clip to puppy cut, is between $90.00 and $120.00 per dog. And that's why I hardly ever bring them in for a professional grooming. I keep both my Maltese in long coats because, for me, they don't seem to matt the way they do with short hair, and, combing it is just a joy for me.

I've never bathed my dogs every week because my veterinarian recommends against that, citing too much potential for wet ear infections and dry skin. At the most, I'll do every other week. Usually, daily brushing removes loose hair and dirt and baths occur here once every three to four weeks unless they've been outside getting into mud or muck









I want to bathe them more because I love the clean fur smell, but, I keep hearing my vet's voice in my ear--uh uh!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I give Boo a bath every week. He gets a full grooming with haircut every 5 or 6 weeks. The cost isn't too bad in my area compared to the larger cities. I usually pay $29 for the works, not counting a tip.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

My furbutts get a bath once a week at home and brushed daily. The only time I ever used a grooming shop was last summer when I had Rudy clipped in a puppy cut and that cost me 45.00. Had he been matted it would have more of course.


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

I called a groomer and asked and was told $24 for the cut ect but ive never had a puppy that needed to be trimmed before so was curious I thought of trying to do it myself but im nervious about it







afraid ill do it wrong or will hurt him My uncle is the breeder who Im getting hm from and im going to ask him how to do it myself just dont know if ill have the guts to try my main experience has been with labs so this is new for me Ive been waiting years to get this little guy and dont wan to do it wrong


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We pay $85 every 5 weeks for the two dogs. I bath them when they're looking dirty or scrufty.
Which is now!!







it's usually one or two weeks between baths.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

$24!! really?1 Wow! For Wilson's 1.5 inch long scissor cut I pay about $55, and that seems to be on the low side for here.

How often you bathe depends on where you live, and how dirty your pup gets! I live in a very cold climate, so during the winters Wilson only goes out to potty, no walks. So he gets a bath every 2-3 weeks and goes to the groomer ever 2-3 months. I get his nails and paw pads trimmed every 2 weeks (about $10 each time). I don't bathe Wilson more than that because with the cold dry climate it would just dry out his skin. He gets brushed daily with a leave in conditioner, his face gets washed daily- just a warm wet rag (if you do that daily you don't really need need to use soap around his eyes), and sometimes I use baby wipes as a "dry bath". I put one in each hand and rub them all over him, he thinks its great! The baby wipes just help to freshen him up and keep him clean. 

During the summer we spend every possibly second outside in the backyard, at our cabin, at the lake, or going for long walks, so Wilson gets a bath about 10 days during the summers.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have had the same groomer for over 6 years............I follow her all over the mid-cities area. My 3 really love her and she charges from 16-25 dollars. I take one dog each week









Cathy


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

grooming varies by region. in the dc area, i pay anywhere from $48 - 75 plus tip for a bath, nail and hair cut. i usually wash louis every 2 weeks, but wash his feet everytime we go out for a walk (more than 30 minutes). i clip his nails and other hair myself. i usually take him for hair cuts 2 or 3 times a year - usually around the summer - i let his hair grow through the winter and when it get colder. if you exercise your baby with walks, the nails usually kept themselves pretty good for a few weeks. good luck.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Before I left Utah I found a really nice groomer in my town. She grooms out of her home, and charged me $25 for a shampoo, nails, haircut, etc. Kea looks great when I pick her up. I think I fould a great loval groomer. NOW...since I love in San Francisco now, I'm afraid to know what it would cost here.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Our groomer charges 27.50 each for our boys and that includes the trim and the works, nails, anal glands, ears, everything. I think she is very reasonable, and the boys love her and she does a great job. I usually just give her 70 because I appreciate a good job and her kindness toward the boys


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I bathe mine once every 1-2 weeks. I have them groomed at the vet since they offer grooming, once a month. If I get a full grooming... face, body, paw pads, sanitery, anal glands, ear plucking, nails cut, bathe, blow (I request that it be done by hand) and uh, yeah.. it comes out to about $ 40 each. If I get a no body or face trim, it's cheaper, supposibly. I always do full so I wouldn't know. It's not the cheapest, but I feel safe that they're there and that's all that matters! Right????????


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis is kept in a short cut and goes to the groomer every 4 to 5 weeks which costs me about 50-60 dollars per visit. i bathe him once a week because he seems to get smelly right around the 6th day. he loves going outside but he also sleeps with me so he needs a bath once a week.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

My groomer charges 35.00 for complete grooming and 15.00 for just a bath. Plus tip.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

In Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada I pay $35 plus taxes for a complete groom for a total of $40. I generally get Lizzie done about every 8-12 weeks and bath her, cut nails and take out ear hair biweekly myself. Having her in short coat makes her look so teenie weinie compared to Smudge who's coat I'm growing.









Cathy A (I see there is another Cathy posting now so I'll try to remember to post as Cathy A.)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

$50.00 for both-with the works...plus tip.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My maltese are going to a new groomer who charges $35 per dog. My bichon goes to a different groomer who charges $30. We take the dogs once a month to the groomer. Jolie is the only one who goes outside so she gets a bath every other week. The maltese are rarely bathed between groomings, but they are combed nightly and we do have to wash faces with tearless shampoo several times a month. 

PS. I also tip the groomers


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella and Harley's groomer charges $40 for the the two of them, twenty a piece. That includes everything, if they need a trim its not extra, but I pay more anyway because I want to keep this groomer forever! Bella gets a bath once a week, we tried every two weeks but it didn't work for us. Bella's hair is about two inches long right now. I comb her everyday, she doesn't matt with her hair this length, but thats different for every dog depending on coat type, climate, outdor play time, etc.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I bathe Josie about once a week, when she gets stinky. I have her groomed every five weeks and the groomer charges $50. She's higher than Petco or Petsmart but she does a wonderful job (which was not the case at Petco)!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I just took Lilly to the groomer yesterday actually. They charge me $55 plus I leave a $10 tip. There are a few places that are cheaper but they don't do as good of a job. I wish it wasn't so expensive, I would take her every 3 weeks!!!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I'm bringing Moxie in on Tuesday for the first time. Their puppy rates are $25 not including tips for shampoo, trim, nails etc. I need to start finding more web design/logo work to pay for all this! LOL


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I can't get over how reasonable it is for many of y'all! If it was only $25 here I would take him 1x a month, and then maybe he wouldn't look so scraggly all the time! 

I took Wilson on Friday to be groomed, he had a couple of mats from when we were on vacation. The pet sitter was wonderful but he was able to con her into not grooming him as much as usual. 

Anyway, the de-matting (he had 2 mats), + bath (with my shampoo and conditioner), + nail trim, +paw pad trim,+ scissor cut came to $68. Then I got Molly's nails and paw pads trimmed that was an additional $15, which came to $83 + tip (15% rounded up) = $96!!!!!! 

Wowsers that was expensive, but it seems to be right in line with the other places I have tried. This girl is wonderful, and she knows Wilson can't go into a cage, and she knows he is scared of other dogs, and he always comes out of there wagging his tail and never upset. So she is worth it...


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

I dont even know now if i want to get him groomed at all now A friend a work took her pomeranians to the vet to be groomed and they put them to sleep To top it off she said they gave one too much and he was groggy till they next day to a point he couldnt even walk and peed on himself







I know Im going to find out who her vet is and make sure i never take him there but has anyone else heard of this Needless to say she grooms them herself now


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> I dont even know now if i want to get him groomed at all now A friend a work took her pomeranians to the vet to be groomed and they put them to sleep To top it off she said they gave one too much and he was groggy till they next day to a point he couldnt even walk and peed on himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I have never heard of such a thing, are you sure they didn't do a dental cleaning at the same time?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I take my dog to our local Petsmart to be groomed, about once every six weeks or so. I bathe once a week myself. The groomer is $46 plus a $10 tip. She brushes her teeth, clips her nails, trims her hair, and plucks her ears. I always take her to the same girl who works on her start to finish. I think that it really depends on where you go, but the most important thing is what kind of job they do. Ask around to your friends who have dogs and get recommendations. I wouldn't try a place without a recommendation first.


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=304738
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know she didnt say but still I dont like the idea of them putting my puppy to sleep unless hes getting neutered


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I dont even know now if i want to get him groomed at all now A friend a work took her pomeranians to the vet to be groomed and they put them to sleep To top it off she said they gave one too much and he was groggy till they next day to a point he couldnt even walk and peed on himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some groomers do this if the dog is a biter. The only ones I have ever heard of here in Topeka, KS is when they are difficult to groom and they are at a Vets office. I wouldn't want my dog to be put to sleep just to groom him. 
Tina


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF PUTTING A DOG TO SLEPP FOR A GROOMING. I HAVE SEEN GROOMERS PUT A MUZZLE ON A DOG FOR GROOMING, BUT I DON'T THINK THAT IS VERY COMMON. I TAKE BOGIE FOR A GROOMING ABOUT EVERY 8 WEEKS, AND BATH HIM ABOUT EVERY 10 DAYS TO TWO WEEKS. I PAY BETWEEN $40 AND $45 FOR THE GROOMING. I CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHY THE PRICE CHANGES, BUT HUBBY ALWAYS PICKS BOGIE UP FROM THE GROOMERS, AND HE NEVER ASKS.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

wow, is it that expensive for the grooming and cut?? i took Bentley to the groomers and they trimmed around the eyes (they said they'd shave it and i told them no!), sanitary trim (bottom and tummy), nail trim, shampoo & dry and they put a little bow in his hair. that cost me $10, plus tip. its like 2 or 3 dollars more for a flea dip.


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

emmmmm.....just my honest opinion..... in hong kong, haircut + shower is around $15USD.... which is extremely cheap. that being said, i still choose to cut her hair and bath her myself, and i am a guy with a FT job. my female friend does go up to keep her company from time to time, but i do all the grooming.... 

i find it helps with the bonding..... she does/did all types of nutty things as u would imagine when i tried to cut nails and near the eyeballs etc. but however she struggles with me, i can only assume she would be worse with the groomer. except the groomer may be more rough than me. so it could be a trust issue with me....

perhaps you can make an attempt to do it yourself? you may have more fun than you thought!!! and it gets easier and easier as you begin to get the hang of it. just like when you first learn to type, it is honestly a pain!!! but the more you force yourself to not look at the keyboard, the easier it gets as you memorize where everything is and how you did it b4 etc......

at this point, a shower + haircut end to end can be as fast as 15 minutes for me. but then again, arko is my second malt....so i 've had long term memory experience, just like a professional using a sewing machine.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

for me, less the grooming supplies and time, it's free..









i have done it myself since day one. massimo's great, but he wouldn't be for someone else. 
i also find it's a good bonding experience.

in the summer, there are time periods i bathe once a week. of course, putting cotton in the ears is a must. but when your dog takes walks outside, the dirt and debris needs to be removed. i have tried to let it go, and it's not a pretty sight. dirt (even if it isn't visible) causes the coat to matt horribly. even if you brush every 10 minutes, the matts are unavoidable.....


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Y'all need to move to South Carolina, I take Tanner to the groomer every week for a bath--$10; face/feet/tail is $15; the works is $20.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

I pay 33 dollars for everything, bath, trim, nails, butt, ears, etc (everything) + tip!

last time i went with 3 dogs, i paid about 75 dollars!

next tuesday all dogs will be going in for the full work im thinking it will be around 120-140
i will only be grooming them once a month 
and they all get bathed once a week (by me).


----------



## maggie1221 (Sep 21, 2006)

I pay 30.00 dollars for full grooming every 6 weeks. We live in MO. I also bath my Sassy every 1-2 weeks with a very mild shampoo recommended by my vet.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

here the groomers are around $30, but... I keep Nikko pretty short though since he fears the brush (he was beaten with one before I rescued him) so he'll get matted otherwise. I bought clippers and do him myself a few times a year (depending on fur length and the weather) and I do his nails myself as well. I bathe him every 1-2 weeks since his skin doesn't like more than that.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> $50.00 for both-with the works...plus tip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same as mine and she never cage dries.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Last time I used a groomer was just a bath and dry - $40. 

I normally do everything myself at home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My grooming bill is $90 for the two of them for bath, trim... pretty much everything. That includes an extra $5 each for hand drying (rather than cage drying) and she charges extra for the special shampoo that Kallie needs (due to allergies). And if there are mats, she has an hourly fee for that. But most of the time, it comes out to $90 for both. Since they are pretty much indoor dogs, we go once a month. By the beginning of the 4th week, though, they are good and ready!


----------

